# Plain Jane Console Table



## firemedic (Dec 19, 2012)

A lil something I started working on a couple days ago... The oil needs to dry till friday then I'll French polish it. I royally screwed up the inlay by taking one pass too many with a scraper :( To be continued...

Oh, and it's sycamore and this was an all hand tools build.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful piece. Nice design. I don't really see it as plane. More like a quality piece. Stately is the word I think. :welldone:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with Lowell - nothing plain about that... 
Very Very nice work Tom... 
Scott


----------



## Brink (Dec 19, 2012)

That's not the syc you milled on 12/8, is it?

Simple lines, minimal ornamentation, tapered legs....hhhmmm coming around with the Shaker look. I like it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, Brink, and your right it's a bit blah... I think cabriole legs would be nicer or maybe at least some stringing on the aprons and legs.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, Brink, and your right it's a bit blah... I think cabriole legs would be nicer or maybe at least some stringing on the aprons and legs.


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks great! That inlay work is really fine quality.


----------



## Brink (Dec 20, 2012)

I never said or thought blah. Nope, not in the least.


----------



## Brink (Dec 20, 2012)

I never said or thought blah. Nope, not in the least.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Dec 20, 2012)

That may be plain Jane to you but it's a beauty to me. The style is spot on for the wood, letting its beauty become the loudest voice of the piece. I love it!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 20, 2012)

cabomhn said:


> Looks great! That inlay work is really fine quality.



Thanks, that's my first attempt at both inlays and stringing  



Brink said:


> I never said or thought blah. Nope, not in the least.



Don't take it like that, I'm saying that. I think it turned out kinda cool but it leaves me with a lot ideas. I'm partly kidding about the shaker reference too... I'm not a fan.



Brink said:


> I never said or thought blah. Nope, not in the least.



Uhmmm.... I got it the first time. :laughing:



Dane Fuller said:


> That may be plain Jane to you but it's a beauty to me. The style is spot on for the wood, letting its beauty become the loudest voice of the piece. I love it!



Thanks, Dane. It was a fun one.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice work and a beautiful piece of wood...........


----------



## firemedic (Dec 20, 2012)

Brink said:


> That's not the syc you milled on 12/8, is it?



lol, no Jon. This was milled a while back.



Mike1950 said:


> Nice work and a beautiful piece of wood...........



Thanks Mike!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2012)

I like it! I can't help but wonder how the look would change with a little chamfer/lamb's tongue detail along the outer corner of each leg... Might kind of echo the sweet little detail on the corners of the top. It's a sweet piece just the way it sits now!


----------

